# Critique this bad boy



## Glass Fish (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi, so im interested in buying this gorgous guy right here. He's a wild smaragdina guitar but just look at that tail! I'm told he's show quality but what do you guys think?


----------



## BettaLover625 (Jun 6, 2014)

Are you for real in thailand???


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

that is a gorgeous fish.


----------



## Glass Fish (Feb 16, 2014)

He's beautiful right? Definitely but he's pretty expensive so i wanted to know if he's worth it.

And yeah i am for real in Thailand  im not Thai but i live here and am pretty involved in the betta community here. I only started liking bettas because i saw them in a market one day


----------



## TheAnimaLover (Jun 8, 2014)

I think it's gorgeous but present it to be sure


----------



## brian the betta lover (Jun 16, 2014)

wait what! hes a wild one i thought he was bread like that well if you buy him give a 20 gallon at least and not a 1 gallon or i am coming over


----------



## Glass Fish (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah!  he's a wild smaragdina. Quite an amazing fish. I should probably just buy him, you don't find something like this everyday


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

It's definitely a betta.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

If I magically came upon one for sale in Florida, it wouldn't even be a question of buying him or not haha


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Not a show fish so based on standards not very good. Nice wild..


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

He is stunning, but I don't know almost anything about wilds


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Thailand bettas are usually so very pretty. It's really expensive to buy Thailand bettas when you're from USA though DX You're so lucky!


----------



## sydneyalexy (Jul 12, 2014)

That is such a gorgeous fish! Such a beauty! OUTSTANDING TAIL AS WELL! I bet he would win every show )))


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

sydneyalexy said:


> That is such a gorgeous fish! Such a beauty! OUTSTANDING TAIL AS WELL! I bet he would win every show )))


You have to be the breeder of the betta to show that betta, but if you bred this boy and got good fry, then you could show the FRY


----------



## sydneyalexy (Jul 12, 2014)

BlueLacee said:


> You have to be the breeder of the betta to show that betta, but if you bred this boy and got good fry, then you could show the FRY


i was just saying.... it was a compliment.... no need to be rude.


----------



## kater08 (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow!!! Beautiful.


----------

